# black Sable ?



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

As title says !
what u think , hes going to be black sable ?





















i think he look so great !!!! :wub:


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

I am no expert but my black sable was a mostly brown puppy. Your puppy is adorable.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sable puppies change coloring a lot as they get older. This one may not be a true black sable but he is going to be very dark for sure.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very cute, agree with the others, sables change so much you won't know till he's older


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

koda girl said:


> I am no expert but my black sable was a mostly brown puppy. Your puppy is adorable.
> 
> View attachment 9939


Your photo is of a much older puppy. Sables are usually born very dark, then lighten up a TON after a couple months, then they get dark again. If yours is a black sable now, then chances are it was born very dark.


----------

